# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  How to Create a Dynamic Excel Dashboard

## Pinexl

Commercial content removed by Moderator.

----------


## Pinexl

Commercial content removed by Moderator.

----------


## 6StringJazzer

We do not allow promotion of commercial sites.

----------


## shaileshd

its a big topic anyway the basic is to gather the data, clean the data & make a table of the same.
depending on your need & requirement (visual / numeric) in dashboard add charts or simply numbers...

----------

